# Fiat Comfort-Matic - switching engine on/off



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

Hoping you are all well. 

On the basis there no such thing as a stupid question..... 

I have been whiling away time checking over the manuals for our pre lock-down purchase. The MH has a Fiat Comfort-Matic gearbox. I was surprised to read the when turning the engine off the gearbox should be in gear (+ or R). Is that what other owners do and why do that ? I was always taught deselect the gear then turn the engine off. Likewise when I start the MH should I leave in gear (from when i turned the engine off) and start from that position with my foot on the brake, or should i select neutral (need to put my foot on brake to do so) and start while in neutral, again as i was taught to do. Just want to do things correctly/not damage the gearbox, understanding this is not a "normal" automatic gearbox.

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

swanny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hoping you are all well.
> 
> ...


It is just the same as leaving a manual box in first or reverse gear on a slope. When it is started the box automatically selects neutral prior to the starter operation.


----------

